# Depay VS Keita VS Bailey



## The P (28 Aprile 2018)

Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):

Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
Keita: 23 presenze, 8 goal, 3 assist
Bailey: 27 presenze, 9 goal, 6 assist


Secondo voi chi è il più forte?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Bailey


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
> Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):
> 
> Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
> ...



Il più forte al momento secondo me è Keita (che secondo me è anche il più concreto), ma in prospettiva Bailey può diventare più forte.


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Aprile 2018)

Bailey è il più giovane e sta facendo molto bene in una medio grande tedesca. Ha maggiori margini di miglioramento e sarebbe il profilo più adatto.

Se venisse al Milan uno degli altri due sarei comunque soddisfatto. 
A dire la verità a noi, per fare davvero il salto di qualità, servirebbero due di questa tipologia di giocatori.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Aggiungo che tra i tre quello che darebbe più garanzie è proprio Keita. E' uno di quelli che tengono fisicamente, ed è adatto a più tipologie di gioco. Inoltre il fatto che sia stato un po colpito dagli infortuni potrebbe favorire un prezzo un po più basso. 

Se quest'anno avessimo avuto Keita secondo me eravamo nelle prime quattro. Assurdo quanto ci sia costata la polpetta che Mirabelli non ha voluto pagare a Calenda


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Aprile 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
> Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):
> 
> Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
> ...



Tutti nomi che mi piacciono, anche se per motivi diversi. Allo stesso tempo, ognuno di loro mi genera un dubbio distinto.

Depay sembra aver fatto il salto di qualità... ma in Francia. Allo United fece così così, ci vorrebbe la prova del nove in un campionato più competitivo della Ligue 1 prima di poterlo incensare.

Keita è un nome che sembra far contenti tutti, ma alla Lazio fece meglio da seconda punta che da esterno. In Francia fino ad ora ha reso al di sotto delle aspettative.

Bailey sembra in rampa di lancio e personalmente mi piace molto, ma credo sia anche il profilo nettamente più caro dei tre, avendo già dimostrato ottime cose in Bundesliga ed essendo appena ventenne.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2018)

Potenzialmente Depay. Non ti danno la 7 allo United a 20 anni a caso. Purtroppo però la sua carriera ha già una macchia, perchè a Manchester non ha convinto e ha mostrato i suoi limiti caratteriali. Limiti che ha anche Keita, che in più ha solo il fatto di aver già giocato, è bene (anche se con continuità solo per 2-3 mesi) in Italia.
Bailey è ancora tutto da verificare. Ora come ora ha solo pro e nessun contro, ma è alla sua prima vera stagione nel calcio che conta.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
> Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):
> 
> Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
> ...



Difficilissimo "scegliere".

Piu facile fare il confronto dei numeri tra i due della Ligue 1 ovviamente... e in questo caso Depay sembra nettamente meglio (ma bisogna pure dire che lui non ha cambiato squadra e paese in estate...).
Numeri migliori dappertutto, dal numero di gol, di assist, di dribbling a partita, piu cross (e anche se giocano a piedi invertiti qualche palla in mezzo bisogna saperla mettere)

L'eta e quasi uguale.
Ma Depay ha della sua anche il fatto di essere olandese e non di un paese africano (niente coppa Africa a rompere da gennai a fine febbraio).
Inoltre ha piu esperienza.
Bene o male ha giocato in Premier al Manchester, ha giocato partite di tornei importanti con la nazionale...

Keita invece ha il preggo di potere essere schierato in qualsiasi ruolo in attaco di qualsiasi modulo. E conosce gia l'Italia.


Bailey piu giovane, piu potenziale ma pure piu caro.
Inoltre deve fare andare in America per la nazionale.
E per esperienza ha giocato solo Belgio e ora in Germania... (ed e pure normale che non abbia molta esperienza vista l'eta).

Insomma il confronto e difficilissimo e se dovessi scegliere per il mio Milan non saprei chi dei tre sarebbe il piu interessante.
Qualsiasi giocatore scelto in questa lista andrebbe benissimo almeno come tipologia.


----------



## Simonic (28 Aprile 2018)

Sono molto simili vtra loro, con qualche differenza: Depay sembra avere qualche gol in più, Bailey fa entrambe le fasce mentre Keita è quello che già conosce il campionato italiano e ha dimostrato di starci ampiamente, ma è meno duttile rispetto agli altri. 
Secondo me uno tra questi è il profilo che ci manca: un attaccante che segna, che può adattarsi sia sulla fascia, che al centro, come prima o seconda punta.


----------



## Casnop (29 Aprile 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
> Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):
> 
> Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
> ...


Depay ha avuto una importante evoluzione tattica quest'anno a Lione. Genesio ha modificato la sua posizione in campo, accentrandolo dalla troppo perimetrale posizione di ala sinistra di un 433 per una di trequarti di un 4321 o 4231, che lo pone al centro del gioco offensivo. Gioca un numero triplicato di palloni, è coinvolto nel gioco dei compagni, che finalmente vede come terminale della sua azione per l'assist filtrante o lanciato. Il numero di assistenze è pari a quello delle sue reti, la qualità è cambiata, non è più il frutto di mismatch solitari con il marcatore o la porta, ma di un lavoro tattico, che spesso lo ha trovato ad assistere o rifinire dopo il movimento senza palla, una cosa inconcepibile sino a poco tempo fa per il suo talento pigro e selvaggio. Ci pare obiettivamente cresciuto, maturato, le rigidità della sua classe arrotondate al servizio della squadra. Ci sta sorprendendo, a queste condizioni è una seria proposta per il ruolo di esterno offensivo. Keita, reduce da una stagione difficile, tra problemi fisici e squadra dissolta dalla spoliazione di talenti dello scorso anno, non è al suo meglio, ma è quello che dei tre dà garanzie maggiori, per esperienza della serie A, caratteristiche tecniche e fisiche compatibili con il ruolo. Un affare da farsi, Calenda a parte. Bailey è fisico, tecnica, un ruolo diverso dai due precedenti, ma la prospettiva migliore, se confermerà i progressi a livello tattico. Giocare in serie A non è uno scherzo, la palestra della Bundesliga è un ottimo viatico.


----------



## Igor91 (29 Aprile 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono tre profili abbastanza simili, ala sinistra capace di andare in rete ma anche creare superiorità numerica.
> Questi i loro numeri stagionali (in campionato):
> 
> Depay: 32 presenze, 15 goal, 15 assist
> ...



Non hanno le stesse caratteristiche, da qui anche la differenza che notiamo in gol e assist.

Depay non è un ala pura. Quest'anno si è consacrato come mezza punta, in grado di saltare l'uomo, rifinire e andare a segno. Abile anche nello stretto, buon dribblatore ed eccellente tiratore MA NON È un velocista puro.. non è um giocatore devastante in campo aperto, è comunque più veloce della media ma non tanto più di un Chalanoglu, per capirci.

Keita lo conosciamo, più simile a Depay come caratteristiche ma è molto più veloce, ed anche se secondo me è una seconda punta pura, è più adatto a giocare da esterno rispetto a Depay.

Bailey è l'esterno per eccellenza.
Veloce come un puma, abile nel dribbling, può puntare il fondo per crossare o accentrarsi e puntare la porta.
Gioca su tutte e 2 le fasce.

Chi prenderei??

Bailey ed uno fra Keita e Depay. Preferirei però Depay.
Non possiamo limitarci ad acquistarne 1... Preferirei non prendere la punta, puntare su Bacca, Cutrone e Silva ma inserire 2 giocatori del genere!
Questa squadra ha bisogno di fantasia, imprevedibilità! Non arrivano palloni, non c'è nessuno a parte Suso che tenti la giocata personale... Abbiamo poco da investire e tanto bisogno di qualità. Credetemi, la punta non è il problema principale. Certo che con una grande punta faresti il salto di qualità, ma dobbiamo prima arricchire la squadra di telento.

Un'altro profilo che mi piace parecchio è Forsberg.. Depay-Forsberg sarebbe un'accoppiata straordinaria... Risparmierei su mezz'ala e punta ma prenderei loro 2.
Se poi partisse anche Suso, prenderei anche Bernard come riserva.

Ah, partisse Suso il modulo su cui punterei è il 4-2-3-1, con Depay-Chalanoglu-Forsberg dietro la punta, di riserva a loro Bonaventura-Bernard-Borini.


----------

